# medical cards for cancer patients



## olivia (17 Dec 2008)

can anyone tell me if cancer patients are entitled to medical cards on diagnosis?


----------



## jhegarty (17 Dec 2008)

I don't know if there is any other conditions , but I do know it is a reason to be given one.


----------



## brid1977 (17 Dec 2008)

I don't think there is an automatic entitlement but people with cancer would usually qualify under the grounds detailed below. The standard application would need to be accompanied by a letter from doctor giving diagnosis.



*From HSE website:*

*To Qualify for a Medical Card on the Grounds of Hardship
*If your income is above the HSE income guidelines for your circumstances, you may still be entitled to a Medical Card on the grounds that paying for your medical costs causes you undue financial hardship. Such an example would be if you had an ongoing medical condition that required exceptional and regular medical treatment, or visits to the doctor or hospital.
If the cost of this would cause you undue financial hardship, then you may get a card on these grounds. The HSE always considers other exceptional circumstances where a person or family has personal or social issues causing undue financial hardship. The card may be granted for the whole family, or for individual members of a family on the grounds of undue financial hardship.


----------



## carrielou (17 Dec 2008)

I would think so, contact your Community Welfare Officer immediately.


----------



## Black Sheep (17 Dec 2008)

Application should be made to *HSE* in your local region on the standard application form with (as Brid says) Add as much extra detail as possible outlining the reasons why you think a special case should be made (especially if you are outside the standard means test). These cards are decided on a case by case basis so it is up to outline your case as accurately as possible and don't forget there is always an appeal situation if at first you don't succeed
Good luck


----------



## gipimann (17 Dec 2008)

carrielou said:


> I would think so, contact your Community Welfare Officer immediately.


 
Just to point out that Medical Card applications are not dealt with by CWOs in Dublin - contact your local HSE Community Care Office which has a section dealing with medical cards.

Applications for medical cards are dealt with by CWOs outside of Dubin.

As outlined above, medical cards are granted to persons whose income is below certain guidelines.   If anyone is outside the limit and has additional expenses which would cause hardship to him/her/family, they can appeal a refusal, supplying supporting documentation (drug costs, GP letter, hospital letter etc) for their claim.


----------



## Purple (17 Dec 2008)

What if your GP doesn't have a medical card list?


----------



## brid1977 (17 Dec 2008)

Purple said:


> What if your GP doesn't have a medical card list?


 
You would have to change to a doctor who does have a list.


----------



## arleen (19 Dec 2008)

heard on Morning Ireland that in the Hse cuts, there's to be a 'tightening' ( Gov. speak for gone)up of discretionary medical card unless you are terminally ill. Think the income threshold level for a couple is €266.


----------



## Jody (20 Dec 2008)

I had cancer and applied for a medical card as I was then visiting a GP daily for dressing long term and I was refused. I have private health insurance but only wanted help with this aspect of the burden. I broke down when I got the letter and phoned the local clinic they said they would see what they could do and I was issued with a gp card thank God, but I had to cry,beg and push which should not have been the case. Ironically my lifelong GP is in another county ( next to the one I live in!)  and I had to find one in my county to take me on. I hope all goes well and the best of luck...


----------



## Smashbox (20 Dec 2008)

I think if you can get your doctor to write a letter detailing that you NEED this card, then it helps a lot.

My GP wrote a brilliant letter, stating that he thought I would stop my meds and various other things if I didn't get help, as the medical bills were so high I simply couldnt afford to keep it up.

Since I have a long term illness, I got my card back for three years, and without my doctors help, I dont think it would have happened.


----------



## nesbitt (20 Dec 2008)

Just wanted to add that you should submit your application and back up documentation in person, not by post.  Keep a photocopy of your documents.  If refused appeal LOUDLY.  Good luck, hope you get sorted out.


----------



## justsally (22 Dec 2008)

I find the nurses in the Oncology wards are very helpful and understanding. They will liaise with the doctor if the patient doesn't feel comfortabled asking for the appropriate medical card support letter/s. It would be helpful to obtain a letter from the Oncology doctor, in addition to obtaining one from your GP. Afaik there is a back log in processing new and renewal applications for medical cards. Just like to acknowledge that the oncology nurses are used to dealing with such matters and in fact, sometimes, they suggest that the patient applies for a medical card. Best of wishes.


----------

